# Fifa 09 or PES 09?



## ChrisFilter (Dec 29, 2008)

It's a little bit saddening that Fifa is now the better of the two. Does everyone realise it's better or do they still persist with PES for it's history / because they're used to it?


----------



## internetstalker (Dec 29, 2008)

I totally agree

I've always been a fifa fan, but couold see why PES was regarded as a better Footy sim

I bought PES 2009 this xmas and the boy has Fifa 09

Fifa wins on aggregate by about 5 goals

More fluid, more realistic movement, better graphics, better everything!

PES must of gone down hill big time


----------



## Silva (Dec 30, 2008)

It's all about the brand names. A few years ago, FIFA had it all, except a mostly unrewarding gameplay. As PES balanced all elements along the kick-ass 3D engine, people no longer cared that much about the K-League licenses and the like. Then things went wrong with Konami with the newest consoles. While EA had a lot to catch-up (pretty much everything), and were working yearly since FIFA 2003 to improve their game (FIFA 2005 and Champions League 2004-2005 are both quite decent - not a patch on their opposing PES counterparts, but still very decent), and the momentum caught up, and now FIFA still has the graphics and licenses, but also a solid gameplay engine, while PES has a engine with some bits still inherited from the 32-bit versions. They got lazy, and I've seen a couple of guys ditching PES 2009 on our store just a few days after spending full price on Game or Gamestop, asking for FIFA 09. They had been following the PES Brand for long, but really couldn't be arsed with another "number change" (the ones they gave EA so much flak in the past) update

As I said once, no football game franchise stayed on top for more than two full videogame hardware generations. FIFA will probably hold the lead in this generation, and lose it in the middle of next.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 30, 2008)

fifa09 is better

what next the silly fake champ manager overtaking the real one(the one not called champ man)?

i dont think my mind could cope.


dave


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 30, 2008)

Had a great couple of games on FIFA 09 with Mr Stalker last night. Both getting to grips with it, but you could tell it's a very polished game. 

I beat him 3-2 as Arsenal vs Man U and he beat me 3-1 as Northampton vs my Leicester.

Lovely.

The only person I know who still clings to PES is Jodal. It's sad really.


----------



## internetstalker (Dec 30, 2008)

I Think I might have to trade PES in for Fifa!

I want my own copy


----------



## Bonfirelight (Dec 30, 2008)

Has anyone played Fifa09 on a PS2?

I was gonna get it for my brother, but he said it's probably not worth it as on the PS2 it wouldn't be much different from 08.

Surely the game engine is still better though?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm atm deciding which one to get, and on what console =\

I've always been a PES fan really, but fifa is pretty good this year, and my experience with PES not so great, just like 2008.

One thing that I think has let down Fifa this year is its short 'Be a Pro Mode'  I'd like to get a full career out of the player rather then a couple of seasons.


----------



## Silva (Dec 30, 2008)

Bonfirelight said:


> Has anyone played Fifa09 on a PS2?
> 
> I was gonna get it for my brother, but he said it's probably not worth it as on the PS2 it wouldn't be much different from 08.
> 
> Surely the game engine is still better though?



FIFA on the PS2 staled since 06 came out, like all final FIFA games on the PSOne (2003 was the last, I thnk) had pretty much the same engine as Euro 2000. They add a couple of options and update the menus to keep up with the newer versions, but that's all.


----------



## jcsd (Dec 30, 2008)

I think the current PES iteration is underrated, it's a lot better than PES 08, it does though take a bit of time to get into.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 31, 2008)

Daniel.x3h said:


> I'm atm deciding which one to get, and on what console =\
> 
> I've always been a PES fan really, but fifa is pretty good this year, and my experience with PES not so great, just like 2008.
> 
> One thing that I think has let down Fifa this year is its short 'Be a Pro Mode'  I'd like to get a full career out of the player rather then a couple of seasons.



I've only played the demo of PES 09 but FIFA is clearly the better game.

I'm shit at it, though


----------



## Dandred (Dec 31, 2008)

On the PC FIFA 09 is much better but they have cocked up the online part of the game...........


----------



## newme (Dec 31, 2008)

Weird, I found PES09 infinitely more playable and flowing, Fifa on the other hand had stupid controls and seemed to be designed for use on the Wii.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 31, 2008)

newme said:


> Weird, I found PES09 infinitely more playable and flowing, Fifa on the other hand had stupid controls and seemed to be designed for use on the Wii.



How do you mean (re: the Wii comment)?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 31, 2008)

People who complain about FIFA 09 not flowing are just shite at it.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2008)

I went to buy the game today, and they were sold out 
Guess I'll have to get it off the internets.


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 3, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Had a great couple of games on FIFA 09 with Mr Stalker last night. Both getting to grips with it, but you could tell it's a very polished game.
> 
> I beat him 3-2 as Arsenal vs Man U and he beat me 3-1 as Northampton vs my Leicester.
> 
> ...



Ordered my own copy of this game!

Filter beware, I'm gonna get practicing!!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 3, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Ordered my own copy of this game!
> 
> Filter beware, I'm gonna get practicing!!



Sadly I seem to be getting worse. I just got sacked as manager of Leicester


----------



## kained&able (Jan 3, 2009)

and i thought being the leicester manager was allready hitting rock bottom!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 3, 2009)

Jesus, this game is frustrating me!

I'm doing the 'Be A Pro' mode as Walcott, and I've just finished my third game, an third draw in a row, I had the players hogging the ball and taking random retarded shots for the whole game, got about 6 touches!

I like the game though, movement is pretty nice, a lot better then my previous experiences of the fifa games.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 3, 2009)

Just read the manual, turns out all the faults I mentioned were actually my fault 

After finding out that I need to call for a pass, got a nice ball and a nice goal


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 3, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Sadly I seem to be getting worse. I just got sacked as manager of Leicester



Aha. I was playing on world class difficulty level. Have readjusted to professional and it's a little easier. 

We are top of the league, say we are top of the league


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 3, 2009)

drag0n, Katzenjammer, newme, RaverDrew, ruffneck23... your boys have taken one hell of beating!


----------



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Aha. I was playing on world class difficulty level. Have readjusted to professional and it's a little easier.
> 
> We are top of the league, say we are top of the league



you poofter, i took everton to the title in my first season on world class and then won a league and european cup double the following season.

doing it with man utd on legendary at the moment.


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 3, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> sacked as manager of Leicester



not surprised


you got beat 3-1 by the cobblers


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 3, 2009)

Been playing all day and starting to really appreciate how good it is. Just played out an incredibly frustrating 0-0 vs Tranmere but loved every minute of it. Must have had 20 shots on goal in the second half, screaming at the telly


----------



## Sadken (Jan 3, 2009)

Is this one big massive joke on me or something?  How could a Fifa game ever be better than a PES?  It's against the laws of physics!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2009)

LOL! That's what I thought but urban75s gamers are quite an enlightened bunch so there must be something too it!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm really starting to like the game now, getting used to everything and can finally score from shots lol  

Couldn't pull off any shots(Just X on its own), either saved or going over  so was only doing the precision ones  (RB+X) up close.

Beat Chelsea 7-2, but I'm only on semi-pro atm =\  Probably finish the season then knock the difficulty up


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 3, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Is this one big massive joke on me or something?  How could a Fifa game ever be better than a PES?  It's against the laws of physics!



it's true mate!

PES 2009 is shockingly bad in comparison


----------



## Daniel (Jan 4, 2009)

Just lost my first penalty shoot out 

Quite a buzz from the whole thing though 

Second cup I've been knocked out of now.  Dominated the whole game against Newcastle but just didnt have the luck/skill to put it in the back of the net.

14 shots, 13 on target. 59% possesion (In extra time I was constantly in newcastles end) and 84% on passing.  So a bit of a bummer to lose


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 4, 2009)

The more I play this, the more impressed I am. It's incredibly realistic in places... including the Leicester striker's inability to finish easy attempts on goal.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 5, 2009)

Totally in love with it now. Best football game ever. By a considerable margin, n' all.


----------



## Fiended*** (Jan 5, 2009)

Reading this thread just throws up everything I have been thinking; the way the game grows on you, the way it has that polished look and fluidity and also the thoughts of " no way can Fifa be better than Pro".

Well, this was my annual visit to the games forum. Speak next year homies.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 13, 2009)

Just picked up Fifa for 15 quid, gonna give it a go when I can and see what I reckon to it.  Who is online playing it?


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm gonna get it too once the console comes back.  I like the idea of hot 10 v 10 online action.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Just picked up Fifa for 15 quid, gonna give it a go when I can and see what I reckon to it.  Who is online playing it?



you didnt pick up fifa08 did you? i nearly did that earlier for 15 quid as well.

havent found it for less then £25.

dave


----------



## Sadken (Jan 13, 2009)

I got it from Dagenham Cash converters.  The bloke was sick when he realised his mistake at pricing it that cheap but bizarrely let me have it anyway.

Apparently Gamestation have it cheap atm, or so he said.  20 quid?


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Just picked up Fifa for 15 quid, gonna give it a go when I can and see what I reckon to it.  Who is online playing it?



a few of us

what you play it on?

xbox360
or ps3?


----------



## Sadken (Jan 13, 2009)

PS3.  Really can't wait now and it's all down to you lot.  I don't even get in until about 10 tonight as well


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> PS3.  Really can't wait now and it's all down to you lot.  I don't even get in until about 10 tonight as well



Shame, I think most people have the 360. Otherwise I'd whoop your monkey arse.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 13, 2009)

That is a pain,yeah. Especially cos i was hoodwinked into giving my nephew my xbox.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> That is a pain,yeah. Especially cos i was hoodwinked into giving my nephew my xbox.



You poor, poor fool


----------



## jodal (Jan 14, 2009)

Downloaded the demo of Fifa 09 and gonna give it a go when I get back. Have already played the new Pro have to agree with most of the comments on here, its not really moved forward in 3-4 years.

If FIFA 09 truly is the better game then I'll happilly buy it so I can add it to the long list of games I can beat Filter at on the 360.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 15, 2009)

jodal said:


> Downloaded the demo of Fifa 09 and gonna give it a go when I get back. Have already played the new Pro have to agree with most of the comments on here, its not really moved forward in 3-4 years.
> 
> If FIFA 09 truly is the better game then I'll happilly buy it so I can add it to the long list of games I can beat Filter at on the 360.



 I've been expecting you, Mr Dal.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 15, 2009)

Played one game, Orient beat Southend 1-0.  I like this game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2009)

jodal said:


> Downloaded the demo of Fifa 09 and gonna give it a go when I get back. Have already played the new Pro have to agree with most of the comments on here, its not really moved forward in 3-4 years.
> 
> If FIFA 09 truly is the better game then I'll happilly buy it so I can add it to the long list of games I can beat Filter at on the 360.



You online and added your gamertag to the Xbox Profile thread?


----------



## jodal (Jan 21, 2009)

OK have played Fifa 09 (demo) and PES 09 (demo and full) and I must say that...

PES is still the better game. Yes the graphics and presentation is better (stunning in fact) and all the names and teams are correct etc but I just prefer the way PES plays. There's something innately comforting and "right" about it where FIFA just feels, ahm, wrong. Sorry, not the most empirical of arguments but heartfelt nonetheless.

That said, perhaps I need to buy and play the full FIFA game in order to understand what you guys are on about. Just not sure its worth me spending all that money.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 21, 2009)

You're in a bit of a minority there mate. Check out all the reviews.

Anyway, we both know it's just 'cos you don't want FIFA to be better


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, and as for worth the money.. it really is. Play a season... after about 12 games you'll be amazed. It's properly, properly brilliant.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 21, 2009)

I rented PES 09 yesterday and was disappointed with it, I thought it would be better 

I think Become A Legend is better then Be A Pro because of how you start in a small little club and work your way up, but couldn't work out how to call for balls after pressing numerous buttons, only one that worked was R2x2 but that was a little awkward =\

The amount of times I was in a great position and not given a chance was ridiculous.


----------



## jodal (Jan 21, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Oh, and as for worth the money.. it really is. Play a season... after about 12 games you'll be amazed. It's properly, properly brilliant.



I realise I'm in the minority and sometimes reviews are wrong (Final Fantasy.. 

Maybe I'll rent it for a weekend and give it another go.


----------



## jcsd (Jan 22, 2009)

I've had PES for a while and played it quite a bit, now I've bought FIFA so I should be able to give the final verdict.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 22, 2009)

jodal said:


> I realise I'm in the minority and sometimes reviews are wrong (Final Fantasy..
> 
> Maybe I'll rent it for a weekend and give it another go.



Fuck off re: FF. That's like insulting my Mum.

You should, then you can play me instead of your stupid Australian friends. "Hey Jon, alright cobber? Want a game of soccer?"

"It's football, you kangaroo fucking wanker"


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2009)

right, I'm online.  I'm shit, but I'm online.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm still looking for fifa09 under 20 quid.

Or a job.

When either of these things happen, i'm on it and my defence will be unbeatable.

dave(can't shoot for shit)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I'm still looking for fifa09 under 20 quid.



Me too...been watching eBay like a hawk for it (and a couple of other games) the last week or so...


----------



## kained&able (Jan 26, 2009)

found it for 25 with free delivery using google shopping. But not yet found it for cheaper. Other then one place thats seeling it for £17.99 but is sold out and saying stoock could be a month away or something.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I'm still looking for fifa09 under 20 quid.
> 
> Or a job.
> 
> ...



West Ham just got beat by Hereford dave.  I'm so ashamed.  I can't pass or shoot.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 26, 2009)

please tell me your on a very high level of difficulty.

Thats disgraceful.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Feb 21, 2009)

Finally got fifa woo hoo.

Its a decent game isn't it, controls feel about right(although i keep hitting x instead of b)

Not really got the hang of dribbling yet though and really can't get my head round the tricks, i'm sure it will all come.

Not keen on the radar, its a bit difficult to work out whos who on there.

My biggest complaint is the formations You don't seem to be able to make your own formations, which is lame. I want to playa kinda 4-3-3 with a  defensive midfielder and then everyone else basicly an attacker! I can't work out how to do this yet.

Also the refs are very quick to flash cards it seems which means the slide tackle is all but ruled out of the game.

My shooting is toss! My defending is great so pretty much plays like it should.


dave


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 21, 2009)

Tackling is superb, you just have to get them spot on... no sliding in all over the place.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2009)

You can pick it up for 25 or 21 second hand on Play.com. Tempting...!


----------



## kained&able (Feb 21, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Tackling is superb, you just have to get them spot on... no sliding in all over the place.



yeah, but i loved sliding in on the one before last and previous on pro ev. I had it down to an art. This one you have to stay on your feet and play properly. Its taking me a while to adapt thats all.

Oh and my dribbling is getting a hell of a lot better very quickly. Tricks still ain't really happening though


dave


----------



## tommers (Feb 21, 2009)

kained&able said:


> yeah, but i loved sliding in on the one before last and previous on pro ev. I had it down to an art. This one you have to stay on your feet and play properly. Its taking me a while to adapt thats all.
> 
> Oh and my dribbling is getting a hell of a lot better very quickly. Tricks still ain't really happening though



what are you playing it on dave?


----------



## kained&able (Feb 22, 2009)

x-box360 innit. Havent got a live account yet though. Soon.

dave


----------



## tommers (Feb 22, 2009)

kained&able said:


> x-box360 innit. Havent got a live account yet though. Soon.



oh right, well when you do....


----------



## revol68 (Feb 22, 2009)

kained&able said:


> x-box360 innit. Havent got a live account yet though. Soon.
> 
> dave



oh i look forward to teaching you how to play the beautiful game.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 22, 2009)

Just starting to work everything out. Semi-pro im turning over everybody by 4/5/6 goals(10 minutes halves) with barca.

Almost got my slide tackleing sorted as well now.


dave


----------



## revol68 (Feb 22, 2009)

semi pro, lolz.

try playing at legendary, i think you have to unlock it somehow.

justiced noticed you play ten minute halves, holy fuck, I hammered Inter Milan 3-0 on legendary with 5 minute halves, on semi pro it'd be cricket scores!

get on live I want to hammer your hammer loving arse.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 22, 2009)

You're all a lot better than me then... but I do play as Leicester.


----------



## chriswill (Feb 22, 2009)

If you see me online, feel free to spank me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2009)

This has gone very homoerotic...


----------



## jodal (Feb 25, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> This has gone very homoerotic...



Gay!


----------



## kained&able (Feb 25, 2009)

revol68 said:


> semi pro, lolz.
> 
> try playing at legendary, i think you have to unlock it somehow.
> 
> ...



I've only had it three days! i'm now up to pro level and doing 7 minutes halves. 5 mins halves are too danm short.


dave


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 1, 2009)

Just ordered it from here (£19!). Should have it mid next week...


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2009)

Excellent.  Unfortunately for reasons I won't go into to preserve my sanity (let's just say that 2 service providers fucked up the 2 things I asked them to do) my internet won't be up and running for another 3 weeks.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2009)

tommers said:


> Excellent.  Unfortunately for reasons I won't go into to preserve my sanity (let's just say that 2 service providers fucked up the 2 things I asked them to do) my internet won't be up and running for another 3 weeks.



What!? Ah well the Urban75 league will have to wait a little longer then?


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What!? Ah well the Urban75 league will have to wait a little longer then?



to be fair I would be the equivalent of WBA anyway.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 2, 2009)

Fifa's always been better, imo.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2009)

tommers said:


> to be fair I would be the equivalent of WBA anyway.



LOL! I aint all that, just enjoy the game I say...


----------



## purplex (Mar 2, 2009)

http://www.game.co.uk/PC/Sport/Football/~r336355/FIFA-09/

£14.99 From Game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2009)

purplex said:


> http://www.game.co.uk/PC/Sport/Football/~r336355/FIFA-09/
> 
> £14.99 From Game.



Oh right, that's the PC version...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 3, 2009)

It came, played first game tonight and beat Spurs 2-1 with Arsenal.


----------



## squirmy the 2nd (Mar 16, 2009)

i've always been a fifa man meself, and fifa 09 is THE best yet.

though to be fair fifa 98s indoor football should be bought back too!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 17, 2009)

Need to get back to this, been playing nothing but CoD4 lately (so bloody addictive!).


----------



## starfish (Mar 23, 2009)

Not played PES but got FIFA last week & loving it so far.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2009)

Which platform?


----------



## starfish (Mar 24, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Which platform?



PS3


----------

